# Diamonds going up



## Bobby (1 May 2006)

On the radio today  ( ABC ) I heard that diamonds have gone up 60% recently, anyone know more on this ?

Bob.


----------



## kevro (1 May 2006)

*Re: Diamonds going up.*

Hope thats true, daimond stocks are a blokes best friend (Go PCP)


----------



## Bobby (2 May 2006)

Any comments on this ? 

 Nobody knows about this price rise .  

?? Bob.


----------

